# Sport appearance pack



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

I dig the way the front bumper looks on the Sport appearance pack. Is it a separate bumper or is it like a lip kit?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Virus E said:


> I dig the way the front bumper looks on the Sport appearance pack. Is it a separate bumper or is it like a lip kit?


*It's a facia that is attached to the exisiting front. The grill on the stock lower valance is removed to make way for the SAP grill which is affixed to the SAP facia. It is held on with 2 way tape and screws. *


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *It's a facia that is attached to the exisiting front. The grill on the stock lower valance is removed to make way for the SAP grill which is affixed to the SAP facia. It is held on with 2 way tape and screws. *


Cool thanks for the info! :cheers How much does one cost?


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm not a big fan of the SAP front end..too busy looking and I don't like the idea of double sided tape holding pieces on my car


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

Jeffs386 said:


> I'm not a big fan of the SAP front end..too busy looking and I don't like the idea of double sided tape holding pieces on my car


You bring up a good point about the double sided tap but i honestly dig the look, it makes the car look angry.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Not sure of the cost now, you'd have to call your Pontiac parts dept and inquire.

As far as not wanting to have parts held on a car with tape.... most cars now a days have trim etc., held on with 2 sidded tape. You'd be surprised at what you'd see when walking in a body shop to see just how many cars have factory accessories held on with tape. Yesteryear cars were all steel, now they are mostly plastic. That's just the way it is. *


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Virus E said:


> You bring up a good point about the double sided tap but i honestly dig the look, it makes the car look angry.


*I'm not wild about tape holding it on either but it holds up, IF it is installed properly. It is a poor design but there is a fix for it. This is a link I found which shows a permanent fix to the poor installation design. *

http://community.webshots.com/album/259308251GRYRfp/0


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

GTO judge said:


> *Not sure of the cost now, you'd have to call your Pontiac parts dept and inquire.*


I just installed the SAP front extension, and I paid $349 (unpainted) from the dealer. Not sure what it would cost just to have it installed and painted because I was having other work done as well. Call the dealer, they should be able to order it for that price...


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

V8 goat, when are you getting it installed? Let me know the final cost of painting and everything when you get it done.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Virus E said:


> Cool thanks for the info! :cheers How much does one cost?


Go here and look it up: http://www.fredbeansparts.com


----------



## Black Devil (Dec 3, 2006)

I had mine installed in May of 06'. Bought the kit from DMS. Fred Beans is just a good. I paied 325 for the part, and the bolt kit. It cost me $500.00 to have the front lip painted with my 05' hood, and have both installed.

The SAP front clip is a piece that is installed over your stock front bumper cover.


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

Black Devil said:


> I had mine installed in May of 06'. Bought the kit from DMS. Fred Beans is just a good. I paied 325 for the part, and the bolt kit. It cost me $500.00 to have the front lip painted with my 05' hood, and have both installed.
> 
> The SAP front clip is a piece that is installed over your stock front bumper cover.


How is the paint matching up?


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Virus E said:


> V8 goat, when are you getting it installed? Let me know the final cost of painting and everything when you get it done.


I just had it installed a couple of weeks ago. I can't tell you exactly what it cost because I had other things done as well. I had the body shop order the SAP extension, paint it, repaint the front bumper, fill the license plate holes in the bumper left by the bracket, repaint the hood and front fenders, and roll, reshape, and repaint the back fenders as well. Since the invoice is not broken down, I do not have the exact cost. I can tell you that it looks good though. Oh, and I saw on another thread that you wanted to see a torrid red 04 with SAP front and 04 hood...sorry but I added the 05 hood before the SAP... :cool


----------



## Virus E (Dec 13, 2006)

V8 GOAT said:


> I just had it installed a couple of weeks ago. I can't tell you exactly what it cost because I had other things done as well. I had the body shop order the SAP extension, paint it, repaint the front bumper, fill the license plate holes in the bumper left by the bracket, repaint the hood and front fenders, and roll, reshape, and repaint the back fenders as well. Since the invoice is not broken down, I do not have the exact cost. I can tell you that it looks good though. Oh, and I saw on another thread that you wanted to see a torrid red 04 with SAP front and 04 hood...sorry but I added the 05 hood before the SAP... :cool



I am scared to ask but what was the damage for all that? I want to do just about everything you have had done but i also want to have the arrow head and the gto side markers shaved off.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

It was just under $3000 for everything  , but I have to say that it was worth it. My GTO has just over 50,000 miles now, so she was due for a face lift. I know it was some pretty serious $$$, but to be honest with you, the car looks brand new now. There is not a single dent, scratch, or chip anywhere. I will post up some pics of how it looks now (maybe this weekend). I also just added wheels and tires, but that was a separate deal, so those were not included in the $3000. I put on 18X8 MC2 FZ6 wheels (they were actually a dealer option on the 04s) and the new tread BFG KDW. That ran about another $1750. I know that those are some big numbers (especailly at one time), but I would do it again. My car stands out more now, even next to other goats, and I would have no problem spending the $$$ again...  Good luck modding!


----------



## Habuzaki (Feb 13, 2006)

Man, that sounds nice. I only have 23,000 miles and could use the front end re-done. Too bad I just dropped my last dime into the Pedders upgrade.
Oh well, better sign up for some over-time and maybe have some $$$ saved up for the summer cruisin'.


----------



## V8 GOAT (May 22, 2006)

Habuzaki said:


> Man, that sounds nice. I only have 23,000 miles and could use the front end re-done. Too bad I just dropped my last dime into the Pedders upgrade.
> Oh well, better sign up for some over-time and maybe have some $$$ saved up for the summer cruisin'.



It was definitely worth it IMO. I walk out to a car that looks brand new now, and it is a LOT cheaper than buying a new car... :lol: Now it's about time to save up for headers and exhaust...


----------

